# Pequea 4 basket tedder vs. Krone or Kuhn



## ih4me (Jan 15, 2014)

Looking to buy a new 4 basket tedder. Two local dealers I like and one sells Kuhn and other sells NH and Pequea. By looking at them it looks like the heaviest built one is the Pequea. Its a couple thousand cheaper than a Kuhn but like the Kuhn as well and Kuhn has a good reputation over the years. Then have a few guys say go with Krone? Krone dealer is far away and scares me that years down the road parts will be hard to get quickly because they will always be shipped or two hour drive one way. Has anyone had a Pequea and like it? Seem to be as good as a Kuhn or Krone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I learned with a purchase of a NH proted Tedder looking heavily built doesn't really mean well built.


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

Youtube SpringHollowHayFarm. Josh is here in Alabama and got a Pequea tedder last year. He does a walk around of it and does another video of him using it. He has the TT4100 model with the 4 baskets. He posted it about 7 months ago so you will have to scroll down to find it, but its pretty informative.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

ih4me said:


> Looking to buy a new 4 basket tedder. Two local dealers I like and one sells Kuhn and other sells NH and Pequea. By looking at them it looks like the heaviest built one is the Pequea. Its a couple thousand cheaper than a Kuhn but like the Kuhn as well and Kuhn has a good reputation over the years. Then have a few guys say go with Krone? Krone dealer is far away and scares me that years down the road parts will be hard to get quickly because they will always be shipped or two hour drive one way. Has anyone had a Pequea and like it? Seem to be as good as a Kuhn or Krone? Thanks in advance!


A tedder doesn't have to be heavy to be well built. Check for adjustment-range, balance and joints/hinges, these last ones are very important.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have 2 years on a Pequea TT6100 with no issues. Seems to be well built and would suspect that the 4100 would be just as good. Previously have ran NH 162, 163, 169 which are rebadged Kuhn tedders and are just as good. Some of the NH tedders are still Kuhns.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll be following this thread because I am also thinking about upgrading tedders and was thinking about asking about some of the same models. I am looking at the Pequea TT4100 and the Kuhn 5202 THA. Leaning towards the Pequea pretty hard if we do decide to upgrade. Have looked at both in person on dealer lots. The Pequea definitely looks heavier built of those two.

I would agree with one of the above comments that a tedder doesn't have to be a tank to work well (at least in my experience). Have had excellent service out of my NH 163 (re-badged Kuhn). Just looking at trading because (other than my square baler) it's the oldest piece right now, and my only complaint is how it trails down the road. Can't even go full speed with most of the tractors without it swaying.

I haven't gotten a firm price on the Kuhn yet but I'd be very surprised if it was less than the Pequea, at least in my area.

Does anybody know if the TT4100 or 5202THA trail down the road better than a lot of the older tedders with smaller tires?

I also highly recommend the review videos done by Spring Hollow Hay farm on YouTube. Very detailed and goes over the whole machine.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

A couple of things to consider. Some of the Peaqua tedders are painted green and sold as JD Frontier models (fairly sure of this - someone please correct me if I've got this wrong), same with Kuhn and New Holland tedders. What this means is - you can do some price shopping and get the same machine. I have a used and abused New Holland (Kuhn) tedder, IMHO it is somewhat lightweight - but it takes a beating and keeps on ticking.

The one thing I absolutely HATE about Kuhn is finding an online parts manual. The same tedder in New Holland paint has a very nice exploded parts view and parts list on the NH website. Pretty sure Krone has free/easy access downloads of their parts and owners manuals. IMHO - if Krone tedders are built as good as their online documentation, they have to be good. No manufacturere puts more info in a brochure than Krone IMHO.

My vote is for the Krone. I'm sure others will chime-in.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Krone is arguably THE best, but they were out of my price range. I got a Pequea TT6100 and its been rock solid for 3 years.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, I also had how Kuhn doesnt post any of the parts info online HOWEVER, I have actually emailed corporate on two occasions and got great help both times...

One time because my friendly stupid Deere/Kuhn dealer couldnt find my model in the computer so they couldnt/wouldnt get me parts. Emailed Kuhn N.A and the emailed me a parts good.

Second time I had an issue with a NH cutterbar that was made my Kuhn. NH discontinued the parts. Kuhn guy helped me figure out exactly what Kuhn parts I needed...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

All those are good uns.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Bill, you are correct. Last year when I was looking at tedders, I looked at a new Frontier 4 basket at our Deere dealer. It was green, but it had Pequea clearly visible on the tubing castings.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

My recommendation is a Krone...rock solid. I can get Krone parts at a local Kubota dealer within 15 miles. The only part I have replaced is a hydraulic line which I had custom made locally as I could get it a lot cheaper than use Krone OEM parts . Krone uses a European style fitting but the custom hose shop carries them.


----------

